# 9week old pup with Coccidia and runny poop since Monday



## chapmanj9 (Oct 19, 2012)

We got our pup, Cali on Saturday 10/13 from Golden Meadows breeder and i took her to the vet monday. On Tues I got a message from the vet that she tested positive to Coccidia and he gave me a 10 day supply of Albon. She's been on the medication since tuesday and as of yesterday I started giving her boiled rice with some chicken but her poop is still watery and after lunch I saw watery red blood come out when she finished pooping. My question is whether the albon is working as I would have thought by now she would be firming up her poops. The breeder said they normally give Albon and Flagyl together but when I asked the vet about flagyl, he said he preferred to keep her just on Albon and give rice and cottage cheese. Has anyone else given their sick pup cottage cheese? Also what is your experience with Albon and Coccidia? When should the watery poop should clear up? I appreciate whatever info you can share, it's not fun spending the first week at our house with our brand new pup who is sick. Thanks, Jill


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I was told that teeth staining could occure from antibiotics on new teath. That is what the vet told me when I brought my 5 month old in for Salmon poisoning.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

chapmanj9 said:


> We got our pup, Cali on Saturday 10/13 from *Golden Meadows breeder*[/color] and i took her to the vet monday. On Tues I got a message from the vet that she tested positive to Coccidia and he gave me a 10 day supply of Albon. She's been on the medication since tuesday and as of yesterday I started giving her boiled rice with some chicken but her poop is still watery and after lunch I saw watery red blood come out when she finished pooping. My question is whether the albon is working as I would have thought by now she would be firming up her poops. The breeder said they normally give Albon and Flagyl together but when I asked the vet about flagyl, he said he preferred to keep her just on Albon and give rice and cottage cheese. Has anyone else given their sick pup cottage cheese? Also what is your experience with Albon and Coccidia? When should the watery poop should clear up? I appreciate whatever info you can share, it's not fun spending the first week at our house with our brand new pup who is sick. Thanks, Jill


This is a *PUPPY MILL*. Please do yourself a favor and return the puppy for a full refund of your money.

A new baby puppy should not have Coccidia if it has been properly cared for by the breeder. That place disgusts me.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

threefsh said:


> chapmanj9 said:
> 
> 
> > We got our pup, Cali on Saturday 10/13 from *Golden Meadows breeder*[/color] and i took her to the vet monday. On Tues I got a message from the vet that she tested positive to Coccidia and he gave me a 10 day supply of Albon. She's been on the medication since tuesday and as of yesterday I started giving her boiled rice with some chicken but her poop is still watery and after lunch I saw watery red blood come out when she finished pooping. My question is whether the albon is working as I would have thought by now she would be firming up her poops. The breeder said they normally give Albon and Flagyl together but when I asked the vet about flagyl, he said he preferred to keep her just on Albon and give rice and cottage cheese. Has anyone else given their sick pup cottage cheese? Also what is your experience with Albon and Coccidia? When should the watery poop should clear up? I appreciate whatever info you can share, it's not fun spending the first week at our house with our brand new pup who is sick. Thanks, Jill
> ...


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree, BUT. Why send a dog back to a puppy mill?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

zigzag said:


> I agree, BUT. Why send a dog back to a puppy mill?


Because any $$$ in that creep's pocket just go to fund more sales of sick puppies.


----------



## chapmanj9 (Oct 19, 2012)

My son would kill me if we took her back, we also have some local friends who got a dog over a year ago from them with no problems. So can anyone answer my questions about the runny poop and experience with Coccidia?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Never mind, I just checked the website and it looks like your contract doesn't even give you a money-back guarantee, so you'd just end up with "another puppy" (probably also with coccidia).

It is crucial to keep your puppy from becoming dehydrated. If she has watery/bloody diarrhea you must ensure that she is regularly taking in fluids with electrolytes. Check her gums. Are they bright pink or pale? If they are pale and dry, that shows she is not doing well at all. You can also do what I call the "pinch test". Grab the skin on her neck between your thumb and pointer and pull up. How long does it take the skin to return to normal (flush against the dog's neck)? If it slowly goes down, your pup is severely dehydrated and needs to go into the vet for subcutaneous fluid. I used to assist the vets in the hospital at our local animal shelter and these were the 2 primary indicators of dehydration.

If your puppy isn't dehydrated, you will have to work hard to keep up her fluid/electrolyte intake. I highly recommend giving her low-sodium chicken broth to drink instead of water.

As for food, the best thing you can do is grind up your pup's kibble in a food processor and mix in cottage cheese to form a wet paste. Giving your baby puppy rice and chicken is completely new to their stomach and will just make things worse unless she was on a bad kibble to begin with. What was the breeder feeding her when you picked her up?

Here is a good video on how to tell if your pup is dehydrated:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ac7v3rPyvcM

Here is some info on Cocciddia:

"From exposure to the coccidia in feces to the onset of the illness is about 13 days. Most puppies and kittens who are ill from coccidia are, therefore, two weeks of age and older. Although most infections are the result of spread from the mother, this is not always the case. Any infected kitten or puppy is contagious to other puppies and kittens. In breeding facilities, shelters, animal hospitals, etc., it is wise to isolate those infected from those that are not.

It should be mentioned that stress plays a role in the development of coccidiosis. It is not uncommon for a seemingly healthy puppy or kitten to arrive at its new home and develop diarrhea several days later leading to a diagnosis of coccidia. *If the puppy or kitten has been at the new home for less than thirteen days then it had coccidia before it arrived.*

The primary sign of an animal suffering with coccidiosis is diarrhea. The diarrhea may be mild to severe depending on the level of infection. *Blood and mucous may be present, especially in advanced cases.* Severely affected animals may also vomit, lose their appetite, become dehydrated, and in some instances, die from the disease.

Although many cases are mild it is not uncommon to see severe, bloody diarrhea result in dehydration and even death. This is most common in animals who are ill or infected with other parasites, bacteria or viruses. Coccidiosis is very contagious, especially among young kittens and puppies. Entire kennels and catteries may become contaminated with puppies and kittens of many age groups simultaneously affected."

http://www.swiftwaterfarms.com/swiftwater/p21Coccidia.htm


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes its too late to take her back, a fate worse than death. I'm sorry I can't offer any advice about the illness your pup has, but you have my sympathies. I have a 9 week old pup laying on my knee now, she is healthy thank god, but the last few weeks have been hard work as well as rewarding. Can't imagine how you are coping with a sick puppy. This post has broke my heart tonight.
Good luck with your baby.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

No. You be strong, that pup is going to pull through and be a great family dog or maybe a hunting champion. If you have negative energy about this the pup will be burdened with that. Talk to you again at crate training 1010. Good luck, be confident and assertive with your new pup.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh, I am so very sorry for your poor little pup. Gracie (15 mos) happens to have Coccidia at the moment -- it turned up in her stool sample at her well visit. "Someone" apparently sampled some dog poop out in the woods. : She is being treated with Albon, though she is older, healthy, and has been largely asymptomatic.

I would take your puppy back to the vet tomorrow (or today...as you are on the west coast?) and have her re-evaluated. Coccidia can be dangerous for such a young pup and I would think that she would be at huge risk for dehydration.

I'm sorry that your life with your puppy is off to such an unlucky start. I empathize. In September of 1980, my parents and I drove out to pick a new puppy. I'm not sure, in hindsight, if Clara was running a big enough operation to be considered a puppy mill or if she was just a very run down backyard breeder, but...we weren't fixated on those sorts of questions. There were three pups left in the toy poodle little -- two apricot girls and a black boy. The girl pups jumped and played while the boy whimpered and scratched under the table, but my parents did not want to have to spay a girl dog so we wrote a check for the boy and brought him home in a cardboard box. He was only 6 weeks old.

Midnight cried day and night. We called the breeder and fed him scrambled eggs and oatmeal. A week later, I was sitting beside my mom in the waiting room at the Rotherwood Animal Clinic when Dr. Walker came out with a long face. "Your little puppy has the mange," he said, and suggested that he be returned to the breeder. He said the pup might not survive. 

I cried my 8-year-old eyes out, and my mom told the vet to do whatever it took to save the puppy. After a long stay at the vet and several dips, Midnight was cured. 

Years later, when my mom brought Midnight back to Dr. Walker for the very last time, the good doctor was old and gray -- and so was Midnight. He passed away just a few months shy of 17. Clara didn't give him the best start, but we stuck by him and he had a great life, utterly spoiled and an integral part of our family.

I hope that your pup can be as lucky. Best of luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## chapmanj9 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the info and support. She actually doesn't seem sick except for the watery poops. She was on Life's Abundance food at the breeder, so I'll try the suggestion for grinding it up and adding some cottage cheese. She is drinking water and peeing a lot and I will do the neck and gum tests in a minute. the good news is she hasn't lost her appetite or spunk at all, she was running around the house like a crazy puppy earlier. So glad this forum is out there. Thanks again. Jill


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Jill,

I too am so sorry to hear that your pup is ill and that you are all off to a difficult start. I don't have any advice to offer - maybe you could send a personal message to luv2laugh. Her puppy Oso had coccidia as a pup. Luv2laugh is as sweet as can be and extremely helpful so I'm hopeful and fairly certain she could give you some insight/advice. 


VictoriaW,
I'm sorry to hear about Gracie!! 
That story is so moving. You brought me to tears! This forum seems to be a constant reminder that there are really wonderful people in the world!


Jill,
Please keep us posted! Best wishes!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Jill I am so sorry you and your family have gotten off to such a bad start with your new puppy. I am afraid that I have no advise for you, as I had not even heard of coccidia, but sounds like some of our wonderful forum members have given you great advise.

I would just like to say that I am so pleased you are giving this puppy a wonderful home and will do everything you can to get her well and healthy. Her out look could have been so different. So good luck, and lots of cuddles.

*
VictoriaW* - what a moving story, and so full of hope for Jill and her family, thank you so much for sharing you story.


----------



## Akeem (Oct 25, 2021)

OttosMama said:


> Jill,
> 
> I too am so sorry to hear that your pup is ill and that you are all off to a difficult start. I don't have any advice to offer - maybe you could send a personal message to luv2laugh. Her puppy Oso had coccidia as a pup. Luv2laugh is as sweet as can be and extremely helpful so I'm hopeful and fairly certain she could give you some insight/advice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Akeem (Oct 25, 2021)

chapmanj9 said:


> My son would kill me if we took her back, we also have some local friends who got a dog over a year ago from them with no problems. So can anyone answer my questions about the runny poop and experience with Coccidia?


How is the dog doing today if u don’t mind me asking


----------



## Akeem (Oct 25, 2021)

How is the dog doing today if u don’t mind me asking


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Akeem said:


> How is the dog doing today if u don’t mind me asking


This is a very old post.
Coccidia is easily treated by veterinarian.
As long as the dog is treated, there should be no lasting affects.


----------

